# ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

لازم يا جماعة الل يدخل هنا
عايزين نعرف مين اللى دمهم تقيــل
ومين اللى دمهم خفيف
وكل واحد يكتب بصراااااااحة
ميخفش مش هنتريق عليه
ههههههههههههههههه

طبعا عارفين ان بعض الناس شخصيتهم تتميز بالمرح والخفة تسعد لسماع النكته والقفشه، وجوههم فيها علامات الابتسام ,وعلى الجانب الآخر الذين شخصيتهم تتصف بالعدوانيه والتجهم ،هم لا يستجيبون لأي مؤثرات خارجية.
والآن أي الأشخاص أنت؟
اسأل روحك وجاوب عن الأسئلة الآتية لتعرف نفسك 

السؤال الاول
عندما تشاهد مسرحيه قديمة لنجم الكوميديا المفضل لديك هذه المسرحيه تعاد في التليفزيون تقريبا مرة كل ستة اشهر هل؟
أ – تضحك من كل قلبك وكأنك تشاهدها لأول مرة.
ب – لا تضحك على الإطلاق .
ج – تضحك ولكن ليس كأول مرة شاهدت فيها المسرحيه .



============================



السؤال الثاني
عندما يشتد الخلاف بينك وبين أعز الأصدقاء ويتفاعل النقاش بحيث يصل لنقطه لا التقاء فيها 
هل ؟
أ – تقول لا أمل وتترك الأمور على ماهي عليه وربما يصل الأمر إلى القطيعة التامة بينك وبينه .
ب – تقلب الموضوع كلها في ذروة الانفعال إلى نكته بحيث ينسى صديقك كل الخلافات ويعود الود بينكما.
ج – تحاول أن تصل إلى نقطه تلاقٍ جديده.



============================



السؤال الثالث
عندما تتذكر موقف طريف حدث لك منذ زمن بعيد هل يمكن أن يغلبك الابتسام مهما كان طبيعة المكان الذي أنت فيه؟
أ – أحياناً .
ب – نعم .
ج – لا .



============================



السؤال الرابع 
وأنت تغيّر ديكورات المنزل أكتشفت أن كل الألوان الساده في الأسواق ألوان تغلب عليها ألوان غامقة هل ؟
أ – تلتزم بها .
ب - تحاول أن تبحث عن البديل فإن فشلت تلتزم بها .
ج – تؤجل تجديدات الديكور حتى تجد ألوان الفاتحه التي تحبها .


============================



السؤال الخامس
عندما يهاجمك أي شخص هل ؟
أ – تأخذ الموضوع مأخذ جد وتهاجمه بشدة أيضاً .
ب – تأخذ الموضوع بخفة دم .
ج – تحاول أن تفهم سر هذا الهجوم أولاً .



==============================



السؤال السادس
هل تحب السهر مع الأصدقاء وتحرص على روئيتهم ؟
أ – لا .
ب – نعم .
ج – أحياناً .


===============================



والآن النتيجة :-
السؤال الأول أ – 3 درجات ب –درجه واحده ج – درجتين .


السؤال الثاني أ– درجه واحده ب - 3 درجات ج – درجتين.


السؤال الثالث أ – درجتين ب- 3 درجات ج- درجه واحده .


السؤال الرابع أ – درجه واحده ب – درجتين ج – 3 درجات.


السؤال الخامس أ- 3 درجات ب – درجه واحده ج- درجتين .


السؤال السادس أ- درجه واحده ب – 3 درجات ج – درجتين .




والآن احسب نقاطك وأعرف نفسك :- 



إذا حصلت على (( 18 – 12 )) درجة : أنت إنسان مرح جداً تكره التجهم ،وتكره أن تعيش في جو من الكآبة ، واذا شعرت ان أي مكان تذهب اليه ممكن أن تسيطر عليه هذه النوعيه من الشخصيات التي تتسم بالعدوانية والدم الثقيل ، فإنك تعتذر عن الذهاب لهذا المكان أو تنسحب منه على الفور ، علاقاتك مع الآخرين تتسم بالانفتاح والحب المتبادل ،أنت سعيد في حياتك العمليه وحياتك الخاصه ، لانك تسعى لهذه السعاده بكل جوارحك.




إذا حصلت على ((12 – 7 )) درجة : أنت إنسان متوازن تكره أن تختلط الأمور ، لكل مقام مقال ، في وقت لاضحك تكون منبسطاً وتسعد بهذا الجو ، وفي جو الجد تكون أول الجادين، أنت ناجح جداً في عملك ـ رغم أنك تأخذها جد أكثر من اللازم في بعض الأحيان ، وفي حياتك الأسريه أنت ضابط الايقاع الذي يضع النقاط على الحروف في الوقت المناسب .




إذا حصلت على أقل من (( 7 )) درجات : أنت بالتأكيد إنسان ثقيل الظل ، وكل من يعرفك عنده هذه المعلومة عنك أحياناً تحاول تخلع هذا القناع عنك ولكنك تبدو نشازاً وسط الجموع ،الحل هو ان تراجع نفسك وتصرفاتك وتبدأ بالمقربين منك فهم الوحيدون الذين سـيتـقبلون هذا

يلااااااااا بقى
فرجونى يا حلويين 
هههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

وأنا هبتدى أول واحدة 30:
وكان مجموعى يا جماعة 
         :286:  15 نقطة :36_1_11:
هيييييييييييييي :big29::big29:
الحمدلله اشكرك ياربى يسوع 
طلعة انسانة مرحة :a63::a63:

يلا بقى اللى بعدى يفرجنى طلع ايه....​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

انا اخدت 13 :yahoo:درجة موضوع جميييييييييل اوى يا مرمر شكراا لتعبك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

مبرووووووووك يا روكى 
طلعنا قرايب يعنى 
ههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك ​


----------



## losivertheprince (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

*سلام المسيح :
طيب ياجناب الدكتورة يعني انا انا انا جبت 12 درجة .............
يعني في امل في حياتي ولا ايه يعني هعيش ...........

شكرآ للموضوع الجيد ........... مش عارف انتي قريتي قصص فلاش قبل كده*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> طيب ياجناب الدكتورة يعني انا انا انا جبت 12 درجة .............
> يعني في امل في حياتي ولا ايه يعني هعيش ...........
> 
> شكرآ للموضوع الجيد ........... مش عارف انتي قريتي قصص فلاش قبل كده*​



ههههههههههههههههه
لا مفيش امل يا losivertheprince
حالة ميؤوس منها :smil15:
انت خاليت فيها جيد بقى 
مين قصص الفلاش دى
على العموم شكرا لمرورك
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

اااااااااايه يا شباب شدوا حيلكم معايا 
يلا عايزين نعرف مين اللى دمه تقيل
هههههههههههههههه
واللى هيطلع دمه تقيل ميتكسفش يا شباب
اكيد هيلاقى العلاج عندى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا مستنية اشوف ​


----------



## جورج كمال (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

:yahoo: 
* انا حصلت علي 13​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

ونحب نقووووووووول مبروك للعضو جورج
لآنه أصبح من الاعضاء ذات الدم الخفيف 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

طيب وبـــعدين يا شباب 
هعلاج مين انا دلوقتـــــــى 
كله دمه خيف كده 
ههههههههههههههههه
أوعدنا يارب ​


----------



## mero_engel (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

*انا طلعت14*
*يعني للاسف دمي خفيف*
*شكلك مش هتشتغلي خالص يا مرمر ولا تعالجي حد*
*الشعب المصري كله دمه خفيف*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

ونقوووووووووول مبروك لميرو 
لانها بردوا طلع دم خفيف 
يلا بقى هعمل ايه 
عشانا عليك يا رب
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

:94::94::94:​


----------



## fullaty (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*



marmar_maroo قال:


> بسم ربنا يسوع
> 
> والآن احسب نقاطك وأعرف نفسك :-
> 
> ...



طلعت شربات اهه انا عارفه بس قلت علشان اثبت لنفسى بس هههههههه

ميرسى يا مرمر على الموضوع لذيذ وجامد جدااااااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

ههههههههههههههههه
ونقووووووول مبروك للعضوة شربات قصدى فيبى
لانها اصبحت من الاعضاء ذات الدم الخفيف
وشكرا لمرورك يا جميل ​


----------



## gift (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

:beee:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

ههههههههههههههههه
طيب نفهم ايه 
انضمتى لآى فريق يا gift

على العموم شكرا لمرورك ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

واوووووووووووووووووووووو
مجموعى طلع 15
الحمد الله
طلعت من تحت ايد مرمر مش هتجرب فيه خلاص
شكر يا مرمورة على موضوعك الجميل
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

ونقووووووووووووول مبرووووووووك لبنت الفادى 
لانها طلعت من اصحاب الدم الخفيف 

ومازال البحث جارى عن الدم التقيل
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

لالالالالالالالالا بقى مش هينفع كده
فين الاعضاء اللى.... 
ولا بلاش فين اللى دمهم خفيف
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lovebjw (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

انا 15 بس عندى تعليق ان درجة السوال الخامس غلط لان اكيد مش ان انت ترد الهجوم بهجوم يبقى انت كدة دمك خفيف ولا ايه يا مرمورة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

ونقووووووووول مبروك للعضو lovebjw
لانه من الاعضاء اللى دمهم خفيف 

تعليقك حلوووووووو هو اينعم مش فهماه اوى 
بس هو حلو ده انت حاصل على 15 هههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك يا lovebjw ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## kajo (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

السوال الاول  أ

السوال التانى  ج

السوال التالت ب 

السوال الرابع والخامس ج 

السوال السادس ب

المجموع 16

شكرا على الموضوع ده


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

يا واد يا كاجو يا جااااااامد 
هههههههههههههههه

يعنى طلع دمك خفيف 
طيب نقوووول لكاجو مبروووك ​


----------



## kajo (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

ميرسى ميرسى 

اى خدمه بس على فكره انا من كتر شرب الميه دمى خف اوى اوى اوى 

وبقى ميه   بعد كده هحاول اكل سكر كتير بقى عشا يبقى ميه بسكر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة منك يا كاجو 
بس اوعى تبقى عسل علشان الدبان بقى 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

فيــــــــــــن الاعضاء ؟!!!
يلا بقى شوفوا لنا حد دمه تقيل 
ولا خلاص مفيش
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kajo (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

لا المنتدى هنا محدش دمه تقيل 

غير كده الى دمه تقيل ده هيضحك له اصلا


----------



## christin (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

_*انا كمان اخدت 15
ميرسي علي الموضوع الرائع*_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*



christin قال:


> _*انا كمان اخدت 15
> ميرسي علي الموضوع الرائع*_



ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل 
ونقولك مبروك لآن دمك طلع خفيف زينا 
ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*



kajo قال:


> لا المنتدى هنا محدش دمه تقيل
> 
> غير كده الى دمه تقيل ده هيضحك له اصلا



ااااااااااايه بقى يا كاجو :a82::a82:
بتعقدنى ولا ايه 
أنشاء الله هلاقى حد دمه تقيل 
أمال انا هطلع مواهبى فى مين بقى :scenic:
 ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

إذا حصلت على (( 18 – 12 )) درجة : أنت إنسان مرح جداً تكره التجهم ،وتكره أن تعيش في جو من الكآبة ، واذا شعرت ان أي مكان تذهب اليه ممكن أن تسيطر عليه هذه النوعيه من الشخصيات التي تتسم بالعدوانية والدم الثقيل ، فإنك تعتذر عن الذهاب لهذا المكان أو تنسحب منه على الفور ، علاقاتك مع الآخرين تتسم بالانفتاح والحب المتبادل ،أنت سعيد في حياتك العمليه وحياتك الخاصه ، لانك تسعى لهذه السعاده بكل جوارحك.

*
انا طلعت 14 الحمد لله طلع دمى خفيف 
بس انا اشك فى مصداقية هذا الأختبار​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> إذا حصلت على (( 18 – 12 )) درجة : أنت إنسان مرح جداً تكره التجهم ،وتكره أن تعيش في جو من الكآبة ، واذا شعرت ان أي مكان تذهب اليه ممكن أن تسيطر عليه هذه النوعيه من الشخصيات التي تتسم بالعدوانية والدم الثقيل ، فإنك تعتذر عن الذهاب لهذا المكان أو تنسحب منه على الفور ، علاقاتك مع الآخرين تتسم بالانفتاح والحب المتبادل ،أنت سعيد في حياتك العمليه وحياتك الخاصه ، لانك تسعى لهذه السعاده بكل جوارحك.
> 
> *
> انا طلعت 14 الحمد لله طلع دمى خفيف
> بس انا اشك فى مصداقية هذا الأختبار​*



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقنى انت أدرى بقى يا يوحنا..
خلاص مش هقولك مبروك بقى :a63::a63:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

*ميرسى يا استاذة على عدم المباركة
وعاشت مواضيعك اللذيذة​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف دمك خفيف ولا تقيل...إجبارى لكل الاعضاء*

هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا يوحنا احرجتنى :a82:
هقولك مبرووووووووووك 
وميرسى على كلامك الجميل ​


----------

